# struggling with light reflection on glasses



## Kamakazi (Oct 26, 2016)

I've been struggling to remove light reflection on glasses. I personally am fond of this particular photo from a shoot but I have been fighting with the image for far too long and am afraid I may have lost the battle. 

Any suggestions or tips would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 27, 2016)

Have people tilt their glasses a bit by raising the part off the ears.  The reflection is of course the light reflecting directly off the glass to the sensor.  By slightly changing the angle you won't get those reflections.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 27, 2016)

What he said!  ^^  All you need to do is move the glasses a bit in relation to the light source; push them up their their nose, raise the temples off of the ears, turn the head slightly or raise/lower the chin a bit.  Shooting out of doors with ambient only, this can be a difficult because of the distance from the light source (sun) to the subject.  If you absolutely can't get rid of it, then ask them to take their glasses off; adults can hold them in their hand and children... just play with them.  That way they're in the image, but not detracting from it.


----------



## petrochemist (Oct 27, 2016)

Great suggestions above.

Reflections from spectacles are particularly a problem if your using on camera flash. Getting the flash off camera & a little further from the lens helps considerably, and IMO improves the portrait by giving it a little more 3D rendering.

Other things that can help with reflections are polarizers or in some cases even a gentle waft of hairspray to matt the surface slightly (perhaps not something to try on specs.).


----------



## Shinnen (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi,
        Perhaps I'm missing something; but I don't see any reflection problem. It's a very nice photograph.
........ john


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 5, 2016)

Be aware of the angles of the glasses and make sure thet are not perpendicular to the cameras view.


----------



## KmH (Nov 6, 2016)

Everything you need to know about controlling reflections.
Basically it's like shooting pool. The angle of incidence determines the angle of reflection, AKA - the 'family of angles' :
Light Science & Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting


----------

